# which part of the marijuana plant do i cut



## Unregistered (Apr 13, 2005)

haiiii pplz ,,,
iii wo0z juz wondering lol
which part of the marijuana plant do you cut off to smoke that would be most affective lol ...
????
thannxxxx xox
love aimz n triisha =D


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

uhm, you need to cut of the buds, leaves and branches don't taste that good 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

Cut the buds off, dude - thats why its called bud...


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 15, 2005)

I prefer the seeds hahah


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

I only smoke the largest stems. They have the highest THC content.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 28, 2005)

i know smokin roots is good


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 25, 2005)

I often smoke the dirt.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 25, 2005)

I rub the entire plant on my bald spot while chanting "I wish I had a waddemelon".


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 28, 2005)

LMAO @ Ganja Guru, does it work? My whole heads one BIG ass baldspot.....


----------

